# 8ty8beauty.com



## Opt2AdoptPets (May 11, 2008)

Okay so I recently found out about 8ty8 and H2T. I'm planning on ordering some polish from 8ty8:

China Glaze Shower Together

Color Club Yachty Yadda

Color Club Lime Light

Color Club Explosive

Color Club All In

Color Club Lazer Pink

However, they don't post shipping charges! I emailed them twice and never received a response. Has anyone who lives in the US ordered from them before? Any idea what shipping might cost? I just don't want them to hit me for some absurd charge after the fact.


----------



## Aquilah (May 11, 2008)

8ty8beauty.com charges actual shipping charges, with a minimum of $6. It's stated on their site:

Quote:
Shipping charges are calculated based on your shipping address, weight, and the size of the package. I believe if you go through the process, head2toe will state the shipping charge. I doubt you'll be paying more than $6 on your order using 8ty8beauty.com.
BTW, is it Saratoga Springs, NY you live in?


----------



## Bec688 (May 11, 2008)

They send you an invoice when you have made your order to tell you how much shipping is. I love 8ty8 it's a fabulous website.


----------



## magosienne (May 13, 2008)

you have to complete your order and then you will receive a mail with the calculated charges.

as i am an international buyer i had to choose my shipping method.

you may have to wait a bit before they send an email. but if it's been a few days, email them again.


----------



## -VC- (May 23, 2008)

I emailed them - for me in the UK and buying, say, 6 OPI polishes, it would be $13. He also said that ordering stops on Wednesday so they have time to post the orders out, and that I'd have to wait till Monday.


----------



## Kasha (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought 2 polishes from them and they charged $6 to ship to Missouri.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 6, 2008)

any idea how much they charge to deliver to the uk?

$4.48 for an opi bottle= Â£2.30! compared to Â£5/Â£6 i've been paying on ebay, that's pretty good value!!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 6, 2008)

Fingers I'm not sure what'd it be for you, but to ship to Australia, it's roughly $13.


----------



## lapuce (Aug 7, 2008)

I never heard of them. Looks interesting though.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fingers I'm not sure what'd it be for you, but to ship to Australia, it's roughly $13. same here for something like 5 bottles of nail polish.


----------



## danai263 (Jan 22, 2009)

hi everyone!I'm from Greece and I recently found out about this site and I'm really excited!!O.P.I polishes in my country cost 16E.That's about 22$...So 8ty8beauty is like heaven for me!!lol...I've already tried to order but there isnt a shipping option for international shipping!I also sent them an e-mail asking what I have to do but I didnt get an answer yet and its been almost a week!!Can anyone please help!!Thank you and please excuse my mistakes at writting!!!


----------

